# Sabo Gen 2 Sight Calibration Problem



## jsanford (Feb 20, 2013)

May not be the right forum, but thought I'd start here. Just got a new Sabo Gen2 sight and am having trouble with the initial calibration of the vertical "V" on the top of the sight. I'm primarily barebow, but like the idea of this sight for not needing a peep for longer outdoor shoots (30 yd plus) in the Limited class fingers. Shooting a 2013 Hoyt Tribute at #40. The problem is trying to do the initial sight-in of the top "V"; I can't get enough adjustment to move the arrow up from about 18" below the center of the target at 20 yds. I have tried changing the nock point within reason and moved my anchor down a bit (hate to do that as to corrupt my barebow stance), but can't seem to get the arrow to go any higher when aimed at the bulls eye. It seems that if I can get the initial setting correct, setting dots for longer yardages should be relatively easy. The only thing I can think to try is to set it at 10 yards, but I'm not sure there is even adjustment enough for that, or how accurate that setting would be when applied out to 60 yards. If it matters, my 2014 Maitland XFactor has the same issue, but I'm not about to mess with it because it shoots too well barebow to tinker with. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm following what you're saying. You're saying the first dot at the top of the v. The first dot is not a sight. You are to put that dot at the top of the V. It is a center line reference. That dot has no adjustment on windage. The other 3 dots have a spring on the adjustment screw. So you can move them perfect center. So it is the 2 dot that would be your 20 yard pin. I hope I answered youe question


----------



## jsanford (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Jesse, I appreciate any help I can get. I'll try to clarify. Here is the first part of the instructions with the sight:

Ultra-Simple 3 Step Sighting Instructions: 

1. Use the tip of the triangle in the lens like it was a standard sight pin on a traditional sight. Ignore the 
dots that are projected on the lens and any of the rear adjustments during this first process. Aim the tip 
of the triangle at the center bull’s-eye of your target and fire. Use only the Front Gang Adjustments 
(located near the lens) to sight the tip of the triangle to where your arrow is impacting. Make sure you 
maintain proper form and a consistent anchor point. 
a. Imagine that the tip of the triangle (located on the top of the lens) is your sight pin. Move the 
tip of the triangle to your arrow’s impact at 20 yds or whatever you desire your first yardage 
range to be. (Example: Arrow impacting to the left, Move the triangle tip to the left. Arrow 
impacting down, Move the triangle tip down.)
2. Once your arrow is impacting the same place where you are aiming with the tip of the triangle, it’s 
time adjust the pins (located at the rear of the sight) to line up with the reference triangle in the lens. 

The way I read it, you first ignore the dots and use the front sight body adjustments (up/down left/right) to set the tip of the triangle to impact at the bulls eye. Then you adjust the top dot to the tip of the triangle and successive dots for other ranges. I have not been able to accomplish instruction #1 at 20 yds. At the lowest possible vertical setting the arrow would hit the floor. I'm going to the range this afternoon and try it at 10 yds.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

Up and down is wrong. Left and right is right. Number one is for centering the green center line. You will be using left to right (windage) to do this. Get yardage out of your head. I centered mine at about 5 yards. I took a 5 lbs weight and some blue straw bale string. I hung the string on my target. I then adjusted the green arrow till I was splitting that string with a arrow. I then moved back to 10 yards. I was still splitting the string or a fraction of a inch off consistently. I then put the first red dot at the top of the green arrow. My second red dot is for 10 and 20 yards and my third is for 30. I have not set up a 40 yet. Some trees need to come down. 

I have their pro shooters number in my phone. He is also one of the engineers. He has talked me through a lot of this stuff. Make sure you do not over tighten. The top two windage nuts 1/4 turn only. Once they are stripped they are stripped. It says it more than once in the directions. I hope I helped. Also this is a peepless sight but. The more anchor reference points you have. The more consistent you will be. I still use mine


----------



## Aero300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have this problem too. There is no fix. Also if your bow is like mine the reflection angle of the sight will be too low and you won't be able to see the red dots. Fix:Get a new sight. Sorry


----------



## Aero300 (Apr 22, 2013)

From TAS

However, if your bow is shooting low, you can try one of the following options:

1. Move your rest up about 1/8" to 1/4". If you are currently paper-tuned to a perfect bullet hole, this might cause a slight porpoise, but this will not affect your accuracy. In fact a slight porpoise can stabilize your arrow sooner. This will cause your arrow impact to go up, and you will have it back to the range of adjustment of a normal sight.

2. Move your nock down 1/8" to 1/4". This creates the same effect mentioned in #1. 

3. If your bow is perfectly tuned and you do not want to adjust it, you can simply order an alternative target lens reticule from http://www.dhawk.com/index.php?pr=Shop_Gunstar. Simply place one of these dots or crosshairs at a point in the lens lower than the tip of the triangle. You can use this as your new top yardage aiming point. And, you'll have full range of adjustment. Some of our customers prefer these reticules over the triangle, as you can customize your lens.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

Aero 300 it seems you two are miss reading. The top of the green arrow is not a 10 20 0r 30 yard pin. Think about archery we tune our bows to us. Everyone's bodies are different. The shape of face, position of eyes, length of arm. In the instructions you put the first red dot at the top of the arrow. That dot is not a sight pin. There is no windage adjustment for that first red dot. The green line and green arrow and the first red dot are for setting the green center line. The second,third, and fourth red dots are you pins. These three have a spring on the screw for windage adjustment to the center of the green line. There is no way that the green arrow could be a set position because are bodies are all different


----------

